# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Easyfile CSV format document and example spreadsheet

## Laurence Lombard

I have been looking for this for ages, so I thought I would post a link here for others. I run a small business with my own wage spreadsheet and wanted to generate the Easyfile Import Payroll CSV file, but could not find the relevant information or an example. All the documentation refers to "download the csv file generated by your payroll software", but what if you don't use commercial payroll software?!

The document describing the format  and codes can be found if you Google "Business Requirements Specification PAYE Reconcilliation 2010" on the SARS website. (link)

A useful example spreradsheet can be found via this post (link)

I will add the documents, A spreadsheet and a generated CSV file if required.

----------


## Dave A

> I will add the documents, A spreadsheet and a generated CSV file if required.


That sounds like a great idea.

----------


## Laurence Lombard

Hopefully (if I have managed to work the file upload system properly) I have attached an Excel spreadsheet and the corresponding csv format output file ready to be imported into easyfile. I worked on this a while ago, and have not tested this version, so let me know if there are any hitches.
Laurence

----------


## morolong

Hi,

please help me with the error for field 4150 (reason for IT3a) I need the code I must use for lines where there is IRP5

[QUOTE=Laurence Lombard;68694]Hopefully (if I have managed to work the file upload system properly) I have attached an Excel spreadsheet and the corresponding csv format output file ready to be imported into easyfile. I worked on this a while ago, and have not tested this version, so let me know if there are any hitches.
Laurence[/QUOTE

----------


## slira001

I tried to import the csv file into easyfile but I keep getting this error "End of Record is last code of the Employer's record and may not be followed by any other character Extra text after Employer EOL Marker - code 9999" any ideas why?

----------


## Christel

Hi there,
Every end of a record must have 9999 as the very last characters.
Take your CSV import file, open it with notepad and make sure the last characters is 9999
save

try again.

if you don't get it right you are welcome to email me via pm and I'll help you out.

----------


## djaffer

Thanks Christel - this helped me!!!

----------


## Erich

IRP5.csvHi Christel,
I have the same problem uploading to easyfile. I have confirmed that the records all end with 9999.
I will attach the file.

----------


## KarenP71

I wrote my own payroll program in excel. I used to upload the CSV file with no problems. When trying to do 2016 yesterday the easyfile program would not recognise the file format or layout. Can someone help?

----------


## Shazz

HI

I have the same problem - ive checked my file and it definitely says 9999 at the end - please help

----------


## Thabo Mabunda

Hi Christel , will you please assist me? i am experiencing the same problem.

----------


## TakaEph

Hi, I used the Easyfile CSVformat spreadsheet and received this message "Payroll File failed validation.
Please consult the Import Payroll log to see where failures occurred." please help me to import the file to easyfile.

----------


## Dave A

> Please consult the Import Payroll log to see where failures occurred."


What did the Import Payroll Log report as the failure? This will tell you what the problem is.

----------


## Ujir

Good day

I am having the same issue but my error says "Line 0".

Any idea where i am going wrong?




> Hi there,
> Every end of a record must have 9999 as the very last characters.
> Take your CSV import file, open it with notepad and make sure the last characters is 9999
> save
> 
> try again.
> 
> if you don't get it right you are welcome to email me via pm and I'll help you out.

----------


## Christel

Hi Ujir...  there is not normally a "Line 0" .  If you open it in notepad then the first line is "1".
Try and open it and see, maybe you will see what the error is.

----------

